# logger sticker



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a green sticker that says "logger and proud of it" or something along those lines? i remember seeing one on an old hard hat once in an auto shop when i was in east texas... also dwayne from "ax men" has one on his hard hat.


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you have a skill/tech center for high school students in your county? They have graphics classes at most and can make you up any decal you want for near free.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Those stickers look like union to me?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 27, 2008)

SiIlogger gave me a website for some of the funny ones he has you might check there. www.bumperart.com, envioroment(anti)


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 27, 2008)

I got an orange one in the window of my truck that says "Logger on board"  

Gary


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 27, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I got an orange one in the window of my truck that says "Logger on board"
> 
> Gary



that must be from Wood's..cuz i got one 2!!


----------



## slowp (Apr 28, 2008)

gink595 said:


> SiIlogger gave me a website for some of the funny ones he has you might check there. www.bumperart.com, envioroment(anti)



And I put them on magnets. I think I'll see what they have on the environment one so when I go to Portland I can switch from the Earth First --log the other planets later one to maybe a Save the Whatever. Might save the tires on my pickup. I'll put the Earth First one on for next weekend.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 28, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> that must be from Wood's..cuz i got one 2!!



That's the one!  

Gary


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 28, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Gary



and it goes quite nicely on my helmet....altho it fits a bit weird(square sticker onto a convex helmet=PITA)


----------

